# Is it me. or did OnG get nerfed by the >25% special rule?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No matter how I try to build an army; fluffy, competetive, HMC, LMC, horde (okay - not too big a problem) or MSU etc, the inability to take everything you need from the specials slots is crippling.

You can take a decent unit of black orcs and some spear chuckas, or some boar boys/ chariots and some spear chuckas, but you can't take all 3. Seriously, whether it is ItP squig herds, or - most often - boar boys, I can never get the last unit I need in to make the list feel right and balanced. Don't get me wrong, orcs for 6/7 points are great core choices, but up against WoC, HE with good army selection, you can't just mob them.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

reubiedoo said:


> Am I wrong?


yes



Our strength does not come from our special or rare slots. It comes from FUCK OFF HUGE units of core choices (minimum 36 orcs.. gobbos in 50's at the smallest), we get possibly the best benefit of both Horde AND Steadfast.

I generally field the follwoing as special:

0 black orcs
0 chariots
0 boar boyz
0 spear chukkas

you see the pattern here?

don't get me wrong, our special units can be funky. Boar boyz our now a viable option in plastic as they need to be in a biggish unit.

Black orcs are too many points for bugger all saves. They're maybe useful for Grimgor lists as they get hatred. You'd need to field at least 30+ to actually get them across the table though.

Spea Chukkas got a nerf in 8th as there is no +1 for shooting large targets, i've gone from 8 per list to none.

Squigs of all varieties are AWESOME! I'd take these if you want some funkiness. Only reason I don't take them at the moment is I don't have any painted up. They are top of my list of things I need to add to my current project.

The orc army is all about synergy.

got a big enemy unit to kill and you think yopu'll lose a straight up fight? 

Gork'll Fix it on them, add some nets and cast Bash 'Em Ladz on your boyz

you strike first, re-roll misses, they count all 6's to hit, wound, save, ward save as 1's and they're -1 Str from nets.

Gork'll fixt it is quite possibly the single greatest spell in the game

try this.

Black Orc Warboss
glittering armour (-1 to hit)
effigy of mork (-1 to hit)
any weapon with +1ws minimum

they now need 6's to hit you... but wait, they've been fixed, those 6's are 1's so you cannot possibly be hit in a challenge (unless they're WS9)

Shaga's Screamin Sword is also a MUST have for your army, with the advent of % based points for characters, my Gobbo Warboss grinds through units with ease when he hsa 10 S10 attacks.

less about the specials, more about the magic for us.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Doh! can you take up to 50% from special!? I really need a new BRB! anyone got an IoB one for cheap? 

EDIT: posted this at the same time as you whizzbang. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I really should at some point write some sort of "Whizzwang's gnarly old vet guide to O+G's"


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah squig herds are so underated. ItP!! Love it when an opponent thinks they will scare them off a flank and then crush your rear. No... they will tie you up then blow up on your ass!

BTW; Savage Orcs: Y or N? I like them, but think I am biased by my love of the models. Frenzy is a bitch at times.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't used savage orcs because I don't like the current models.

New rules for frenzy allowing you to restrain and not charge makes them more reliable and they're definitely tasty combat unit. 

Having not used them in 8th I honestly couldn't say.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I love you Whizzwang.

( Was going to type; I love Whizzwang! - but that kinda sounded wrong. )


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't you have up to 50% special? That should be enough for any list, really.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Just like whiz said, you dont need black orcs, (I never run them) The war machines are fun, and you can get a lot of them. But our strength is the 150 plus T4 troops we can bring to the table.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Just take Grimgor Ironhide. That equals it out. I absolutely hate facing that guy! He kills almost everything I throw at him. The only way that I can take him out is to make him break on a leadership test. 

O & G heroes and lord choices are so cheap you can take several as well.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

The problem with Grimgor is you HAVE to take a unit of Black Orcs, and he HAS to join them and nobody else can.

Which brings us back to T4 5+ save arrow magnets.

I used to run grimgor all the time a he'd devour anything, (check the losses I've aquired).

I dropped in favour of a custom made unkillable warboss and I fair much better. Grimgor IS a ninja, but he forces you to piss at least 300+ points away on a mediocre unit.


----------

